# Exalted Hero of Slaanesh



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

I had a flash of inspiration the other day when I noticed that Lucius the Eternal was marked down at the local store. It occured to me that there really weren't very many "techy" bits on him, and with a green stuff cloak to hide where the backpack attachment point would end up getting cut away, some spare bitz from the Chaos Knights, and a square base, I could make a pretty cool Exalted Hero of Slaanesh who actually is WYSIWYG-- I wanted a model that was armed with the Whip of Subversion, and finding a model with a whip for WHFB is a lot harder than it ought to be.

I've been working on expanding my Warriors of Chaos army, and the 2250-point Slaanesh portion of the project is going to be wearing gold armor with black freehand details. Since Lucius is sculpted with a lot of detail on the armor, I decided to skip the black freehand whorls and patterns, and just make the armor look like it'd been sculpted with the screaming faces, rather than have the screaming faces be some demonic thing. The army's going to have a very "royal" look to it, which will be a good contrast to the Warriors of Khorne and Warriors of Nurgle I've got right now, I think.


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Nice work Son. Any chance of different angles to see it from?


----------



## The Sullen One (Nov 9, 2008)

Nice conversion, I'd give you some rep but I need to speard the love first.

Its always great to see 40k to Warhammer conversions, tonight I saw a Typhus models that had been turned into this kind of bug-eyed Chaos warrior. It looked stunning.


----------



## Varakir (Sep 2, 2009)

I really like the lucius model, and this is about the third great paint job i've seen on one this week :grin:

Cool idea for the conversion, he definitely looks like a WHFB model. Can we get a look at the cape?


----------



## locustgate (Dec 6, 2009)

Nice. what did u use for the armour?


----------

